# Countdown to Top Dog is on....



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Best of luck to you and Quiz. We'll be cheering you on. Do us proud.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Oh Good luck and God's speed!


----------



## Rastadog (Oct 24, 2006)

*Good Luck Sat.*

Go easy on your training tomorrow. Make it fun, end on a good note for both of you. He knows what to do. Stay connected with Quiz you'll both be fine. Don't be late like I was for our AKC open A debut. Looking forward to good news. Alex


----------



## foreveramber (Feb 25, 2007)

yay!! 

sorry for my ignorance, but is this the top dog competition that is on animal planet???


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Good luck Saturday. You and Quiz will kick butt.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

GOOD LUCK...and BEST wishes from Maddie and Caryn!!

Ok...I'm lost what is the Top Dog competition? I think I missed something... by that time in the morning...we'll be training...with Linda...YAHHHHH!!! WHOOP WHOOP!!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

So he should get a couple CD legs this weekend, then?


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Thanks, guys!

Actually, truth be told, this is as about as important as a MATCH! Hahaha! It counts for NOTHING other than "stutus and bragging rights" for our obedience club! Every year, the So. Cal. Dog Obedience Council holds the Top Dog competition. All the local clubs (30-something, I think...) send in 2 Nov, 2 Open and 2 Utility teams to compete. Scores are counted as points. The team with the most points overall wins and there's also the Top Nov, Top Open and Top Utility Dog. Usually gets a little write up in Front and Finish.

I'm doing it to make sure that Quiz and I are really "ring ready" so that we can start competing in Novice events that will actually count for something. I want our AKC work to be as close to perfect as we can manage, so my plan is to do Top Dog, then UKC (entered in 4 shows over 2 days Thanksgiving weekend) and then ASCA.... and THEN, if all is well, hit AKC Novice in early 2008.

I'm only making a big deal out of Top Dog b/c it's been what has motivated me to get back into obedience training. I've put agility on hold and with the exception of a NADAC trial Dec 1-2, won't be back in agility for at least 6 months. He's an obedience dog now!

Thanks for the support! I'll be sure to video!

-S


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Rastadog said:


> Go easy on your training tomorrow. Make it fun, end on a good note for both of you. He knows what to do. Stay connected with Quiz you'll both be fine. Don't be late like I was for our AKC open A debut. Looking forward to good news. Alex


Thanks, Alex. Yup, tomorrow will be motivational and easy and all about keeping him up, up, up and fun, fun, fun! He was groomed yesterday and is clean and handsome to boot!

He's a great dog and I'm really enjoying working him. No matter what happens, we'll have fun and he'll still come home High In Trial in my heart!

-S


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Good luck Quiz man I will be thinking about you!!!!!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Thanks, Hooch! Quiz appreciates it! We'll try and do y'all proud!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I can't wait for the update!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

Best of luck to you Quiz and Steph! Knock 'em dead!


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

HEHE....what you all say is funny..LOL!!

I'll definetely be thinking about you two...as I'm stuck training...good luck and have LOADS OF FUN!!!

Steph, you sure keep a positive attitude about this, which is VERY good...dog training and competing is about having fun and keeping positive about everything...wish I could be better at that...hehe!


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Stephanie...how did it go? Hope you guys had a BLAST...and hope you did alright...I'm waiting to see the video...hehe! I want to see Quiz in action!


----------

